
Brazil crisis: Rousseff impeachment vote 'annulled' - rbanffy
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-36248925
======
meira
Great News.

~~~
andrenth
Maybe for her and the rest of the parasites in her party. Luckily for
Brazilians this was just a nonsense invalid call by the buffoon that currently
leads the house.

~~~
meira
Eduardo Cunha?

